# Cat Foods



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Which dry cat food is the best for cats if you don't feed them raw?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My cat only eats kibble (97% of the time), and only chicken kibble, no fish, no beef, no other type at all. Over the past year I've slowly, very slowly, begged and threatened her to change from Nutro. Happily, she is now eating Orijen and Fromm. Looking at the different kibbles available and comparing ingredients, I don't think you can get better than Orijen, I just like it. I give her Fromm as well because she started eating a bit of Duck and Veg, and I want her to have as many different types of proteins possible.
When I go up north I'm going to try and see if she'll consent to eating Ziwipeak (I'll have to look and see it cats can eat it first I guess), and any other of that type of food that we can't get down here.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I like Evo Herring and salmon formula for my cats, I also use Go Natural fresh trout formula. You want to use a grain free high protein formula as cats are carnivores and need the higher protein levels. My 16 year old is thriving and looks great for her age, I can't imagine what she would look like if I fed her raw.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> My cat only eats kibble (97% of the time), and only chicken kibble, no fish, no beef, no other type at all. Over the past year I've slowly, very slowly, begged and threatened her to change from Nutro. Happily, she is now eating Orijen and Fromm. Looking at the different kibbles available and comparing ingredients, I don't think you can get better than Orijen, I just like it. I give her Fromm as well because she started eating a bit of Duck and Veg, and I want her to have as many different types of proteins possible.
> When I go up north I'm going to try and see if she'll consent to eating Ziwipeak (I'll have to look and see it cats can eat it first I guess), and any other of that type of food that we can't get down here.


It's funny my two won't touch Orijen, they just don't like the smell or something..............I truly wish they would eat it as I would feed that over EVO but they won't have anything to do with it....LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have three cats in my house- two that lives here, and one that refuses to accept it doesn't live here. (long story...) One eats raw, (partly pre made... bone issues) one eats kibble, and one eats mostly canned with some kibble. My kibble junkie cat I've tried over and over to tr to get her to go raw- or at least canned, with no consistent success. Canned is better than kibble, but as far as kibbles go, I rotate Felidae Grain Free Pure Elements, EVO Herring, and Nature's Variety Instinct Duck & Turkey. I've fed almost ever grain free food out there to her, and these three all sit very well with her, and she likes them, they provide a comfortable amount of variety for a rotation, and they're readily available in my area. I don't notice a change at all between the three foods in any aspect of her health. All give her solid stools, glossy coat, and she looks and seems great on all of them. I wish she would eat raw- or at least canned- but she won't, and I feel this is the best I can give her that she will eat.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

if you cant feed raw, the next best thing would be grain free canned since cats drink so little water, all dry food can lead to a bunch of health issues like kidney disease, urine crystals/UTI, diabetes, obesity just to name a few. 

If your cat outright refuses to eat canned, try mixing some kibble into it, or as a last resort soaking the kibble in warm water for 10 mins. One of my parents cats is a kibble junkie, but she'll eat soaked kibble when hungry. If you have trader joes nearby, they sell cat tuna, which is like crack and I have yet to meet a cat that didnt like it.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

My cat won't eat canned food or soaked kibble. Ever. But she does great on Wellness Core kibble. My only complaint is the nasty tartar on her teeth.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My picky cat gets Acana but he is slowly eating more raw than kibble now. I buy him mice that I get at the pet store and he eats that for his bone/organ and I do also give him quite a bit of boneless pork (he loves pork!) and some liver/spleen. Occasionally he will eat ground chicken with bone but he doesn't like poultry like he does red meat. My other cat will break into bags of bread and eat raw potatoes among other things, so switching him to raw was a breeze :wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Cyrano sucks at raw so he gets Blue Buffalo Wilderness kibble (I rotate flavors) and try to soak it in water at least once a day. But he hates it soaked in water, so I can't do it too often or he refuses to eat. 

I agree with everyone else that grain-free kibble witch high meat content (not that crap that starts with chicken only as the first ingredient and then no other meat in the rest of the bag, just potatoes and peas) is the best for cats who won't eat raw or canned.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Purchased some "before B.G. grain dry cat food today. Grain free and has deboned salmon, chicken meal, Turkey, etc., 
My older cat started eating it right away. The younger one I don't know yet, hasn't come in from outside yet.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------

